# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Tic Tac Toe [Source | Exe] 3 Different AI's

## psychotomus

tic tac toe

----------


## Arie

Very simple game. Very cool implementation.
Still, Hard Level is not that hard.. heh.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Arie.

----------


## conipto

The computer doesn't always take it's turn.  

Bill

----------


## wildboy211

You need to have something that says "Tie Game" when theres a tie game...

----------


## PlaGuE

I either win, or have a tie game. Make it harder.

----------


## Fedhax

> I either win, or have a tie game. Make it harder.


In his defense, I've read some AI design articles using Tic-Tac-Toe as a simple starter's point, and the conclusion seems to be that between a capable player and a capable AI the best result will always be a Cat/Tie due to the board's layout and the game's rules. 

There may be some incremental changes to make, but the end result will only increase the changes of getting a Cat, not winning.

----------


## PlaGuE

your probably right...

----------


## singularis

There is no form of AI in this game...  :Mad:  

[rant]

My point is that you hard coded each possibility into the program. Where are the decision trees?  :EEK!:  Where is the minimax alogorithm?  :EEK!:  Even on 'hard' it plays to the original programmer's ability. I would like to see you implement a chess game like this!   :Stick Out Tongue:  

[/rant]

Well commented though  :Smilie:

----------


## Coke

i cant seem to play the game, when i click the box that i want to select, and error pops out, saying cannot find the "X".

----------

